# MarsTeam Japan Muramasa RTA



## CosmicGopher (4/9/16)

MarsTeam has released a very sexy looking RTA very recently, a genesis-style rta much like the Limitless or Avocado in function, but made from a combination of stainless and pei, and is incredibly cool-looking. I'm unsure of posting links here, but can tell you it's on MarsTeam site, altho it doesn't list a price or where available. HOWEVER.........3fVape is now selling a very respectable looking clone, which I fell in love with and ordered on the spot....and only $19 Dollars US, or approx 275 Rand. I don't order much lately, but this one spoke to me. It will speak to you, too! Check it out! (I will give you a little review after i've received and used it) I wanted you guys to know about it, you're always on top of the latest on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CosmicGopher (4/9/16)

I knew about the high heat resistance of PEI, but doing a little digging it seems it is also highly resistant to acidic solutions....I'm not a chemical engineer but that would be a great replacement for the old polycarbonite used in tanks I'm thinking? Please feel free to educate an old gopher.


----------



## zadiac (4/9/16)

@CosmicGopher, Pics? Links?


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/9/16)

zadiac said:


> @CosmicGopher, Pics? Links?




http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ei-2-4ml-26mm-22mm-diameter.html#.V8vFuuG6LqB


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/9/16)

Its looks pretty rad, unique. I would like to know what the size is of that build deck - remember its only 22mm at the base. Build space, Build space, Build space.


----------



## CosmicGopher (7/9/16)

Well I'll sure let you know about the deck, whenever the heck I receive it...lol. We are beginning to see chinese vape gear detained at US customs longer than normal. I have a NoPity clone rda that landed in Chicago, then 5 days later the tracking states "Turned over to Customs", so who knows? I'd never seen that before on anything I'd gotten from China. Might be dark times ahead for Chinese imports into the US. Hope you fellows don't have to go through this.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/9/16)

CosmicGopher said:


> Well I'll sure let you know about the deck, whenever the heck I receive it...lol. We are beginning to see chinese vape gear detained at US customs longer than normal. I have a NoPity clone rda that landed in Chicago, then 5 days later the tracking states "Turned over to Customs", so who knows? I'd never seen that before on anything I'd gotten from China. Might be dark times ahead for Chinese imports into the US. Hope you fellows don't have to go through this.[/QU
> 
> Yeah, I think a great deal is dependent on the outcome of what happens in the US. You might see other countries adopting the same legislation without going through the process. So in the back of my mind - Im sh!tt!ing myself with you guys. None of us are entirely immune to this, it will affect us all in one way or another.


----------

